# How could I kill myself if I am too scared to jump off a bridge or a tall building?



## annabk27 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yesterday, I stood on the edge of a platform but I was too afraid to jump onto the tracks. I'm planning to end my life because I am graduating from college next semester with a 2.5 GPA. My GPA was below 2.0 during my freshman and sophomore years, but I had a 3.8 during my senior year. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do now to change the past. I cry every second wishing that I could go back in time and do better in college. Now, I will never get a job or get into a Masters program. I won't be able to pursue my dream career as a paleoanthropologist or an archaeologist. I don't want to flip burgers for the rest of my life. How could I kill myself without feeling any pain? One of my friends told me to drink bleach, but I know that bleach burns the lungs and digestive system. Could anyone suggest some methods?


----------



## annabk27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I know that it sucks. Could anyone give me a way to commit suicide without getting hurt?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Retake a couple of classes. Don't end it, just keep working on it


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Please do not do this and do not listen to your so-called "friend!" Your grades are not the end of your life. You have so, so much to live for and you don't even know it yet. Your life is much more than just a dream job and a paycheck. And rest assured, you will not be flipping burgers for a living. There are many other jobs and career paths available to you. 

Your life should be all about love. Love of others and yourself. If you give yourself away in love, you will receive true, lasting happiness that a dream job alone cannot bring. You have family and friends who love you. I love you! Please, let your parents know how you feel so that they can get you the help you need. And don't stop loving.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

Some "friend" you have! Grab ahold of yourself and seriously take a big step back and look at the situation. 

Do *not* kill yourself. 

Read these sources and take them to heart:

Lifeline and American Foundation for Suicide Prevention are just a few samples of the many outlets available.


----------



## annabk27 (Dec 18, 2013)

Most employers ask for college transcripts and no one will hire someone who graduated with a 2.5 GPA. I would like to work for a museum, an archaeological research center, or a national park. I don't think I would be able to get an entry-level position.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at how many people go back to university as mature students. It's never too late to get or fix a degree. Just do as best you can next semester, then see if you can take extra classes to boost your gpa. Apply for postgrads (I presume that's where you want to head) everywhere. Try applying abroad, they might have just as high a standard of teaching but lower demand, so you will have a better chance of getting in. You'll even get to travel while doing it. It's really not worth ending your life over. If you're worried about what your parents think, I'm sure they'd rather you graduated with a lower gpa than having to plan a funeral.

Also, I'd urge you to see a psychologist. Planning suicide is not a healthy reaction to stress. I can't believe what your friend said to you, it looks like she has issues of her own to work out too.


----------



## AniBonita2000 (Sep 1, 2013)

annabk27 said:


> Yesterday, I stood on the edge of a platform but I was too afraid to jump onto the tracks. I'm planning to end my life because I am graduating from college next semester with a 2.5 GPA. My GPA was below 2.0 during my freshman and sophomore years, but I had a 3.8 during my senior year. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do now to change the past. I cry every second wishing that I could go back in time and do better in college. Now, I will never get a job or get into a Masters program. I won't be able to pursue my dream career as a paleoanthropologist or an archaeologist. I don't want to flip burgers for the rest of my life. How could I kill myself without feeling any pain? One of my friends told me to drink bleach, but I know that bleach burns the lungs and digestive system. Could anyone suggest some methods?


Anna, this makes me really sad that you are wanting to end your life. School isn't everything. It sounds to me that you are a smart person. You will not end up flipping burgers. You should just think of this as a learning experience. You didn't do as well as you have hoped. That just means you have to try again. Life is not easy. No one said it was. Be a fighter. Don't take the easy way out. There are so many jobs options out there, more than are even advertised for. You may find something you didn't know existed. If you don't find something there that you like, then you can try to go into business for your self. Once again, you sound smart. You just seem to be having a rough time right now. It will get better. I better see you around this site more. I would honestly be sad if you decided to kill your self. Not because I'm religious or something. I don't believe that it is a sin. But I just would be sad to see a person leave this world when they have so much ahead of them. It would be such wasted potential. It seems like you have been doing well this past year. If you try, you can always go back to school. I'm 28, and I know people even now, that decided to go back to school, and they are successful now. 

You may be thinking that I have no right to say any of this, because I don't know you. But I'm ENFP. I can't help but care about others. I hope you find your way soon.

Instead of worrying so much right now, try to take a "you" day and relax. Think of the good things in your life. 

P.S. I think it's messed up that your friends are telling you how to kill yourself, instead of worrying about your well being.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Please, please, please, please don't kill yourself. Please? :sad: *hugs you tight*



> Please do not do this and do not listen to your so-called "friend!" Your grades are not the end of your life. You have so, so much to live for and you don't even know it yet. Your life is much more than just a dream job and a paycheck. And rest assured, you will not be flipping burgers for a living. There are many other jobs and career paths available to you.
> 
> 
> Your life should be all about love. Love of others and yourself. If you give yourself away in love, you will receive true, lasting happiness that a dream job alone cannot bring. You have family and friends who love you. I love you! Please, let your parents know how you feel so that they can get you the help you need. And don't stop loving.


^ All of that.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Killing yourself because you have worse grades than you'd like is very tragic. College isn't everything, you can supplement with seminars, extracurriculum classes, self-education and other activities that could show your employer that you want and are good at this. You could also return later in college to get better. 

Your whole life is ahead of you and there are tons of other stuff worth living for. See a psychologist ASAP and never speak to this "friend" of yours again.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

The solution is simply to NOT kill yourself. There's so much more to life than your grades. These days there seem to be a misconception that grades define who you are, or that your destiny is inevitably chained to it. But one doesn't live nearly a century just to live an academic life; one lives near a century to spend that time trying to experience as much of life and the world as possible in that span of time.

Stop looking at your grades. Stop looking at your books. Look up and see what the world has to offer. It's a big, wide world... with infinite possibilities; and the educational path is just a fraction of those possibilities. So don't worry if one door in life closes on you, because you still have a countless number of doors left to choose from. 

Now I told you to stop staring at your grades. Go out and explore a bit! See what the world has to offer! If you wander enough, you'll eventually find a place and destiny you love.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Are you f***ing kidding me?! Because of some bad grades... it could be so much worse.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah you could maybe I dunno, not kill yourself perhaps?


----------



## FreedomTickler (Sep 16, 2012)

This is exactly why I hate our education system. It is so flawed beyond BELIEF. Look, I know people have already said that grades aren't everything. They're half-right. 

Grades are, in fact, stupid and meaningless as shit.

I know it won't help to tell you that though, as your career clearly means a lot to you. But you dun' goof'd. Why? Well, it could very well not actually mean as much as you thought it did.

Maybe I'm being a misinformed moron. I very well could be; you could even say it and I'd understand, considering I'm only seventeen and contemplating being homeless. But the way I see it, all the education systems are trying to be are flaming hoops you need to jump through for "success." 

What is success? Being a worthless waste of human resource and securing one's position and means to contribute to fucking the world over. Flipping burgers, I agree, is a terrible way to go about it, but imagine all of the livestock you could fatten up by feeding them said burgers! You would help assist the entire populace in carrying out its mission of slowly removing the band-aid (that is, Earth) from the deep, unhealing scab that is the void in all of our hearts!

In fact, life is pretty damn meaningless, and it's a shame that you only decided to kill yourself now. Hell, our own plane of existence we know as "society" is neatly nested atop the suffering of all who don't enjoy the perks of living comfortably as livestock. Sheep, to be specific.

Don't fret over it, though! All of the babies that are dying in Sub-Saharan Africa, all of the homeless nobodies that are dying in our streets, and all those who don't live in a first-world country and are dying in civil wars defy the all-knowing blob that is our society--and in doing so comes great purpose! Their suffering allows us to live really, really well! If all people ate and lived like we did, well then shit, we wouldn't have winter anymore! 

Do you see where I'm getting at? No, I'm not implying that this is all in your head. Even if it was, that's still genuinely sad and terrible. I'm not implying you have no right to feel sad either, because you're an irreplaceable human soul with your own understanding of what it means to suffer.

But what I AM implying is that we could really, really use your brilliant mind and valuable existence to help fix the _sick_ existence that we all wallow in, blissfully unaware of how revoltingly shitty we all are. No, I'm dead serious, you are seriously a smart person. I can tell. Plus, you want to kill yourself. That's genuinely one of the smartest ideas any person has ever had, and I'm not being dark or sarcastic in saying it.

If you did kill yourself, I wouldn't hold it against you. After all, I'm going on a borderline suicide-walk myself. All I'm hoping is that you can be a better person than I am, and try to fix the world instead of condemning it like I do every day of my life. 

Good luck. In whatever you do, know that I believe in you.


(or you can just live the life Saad leads


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Do not kill yourself.

If you do it, you'll have no chance to prove people that they're wrong.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Screw GPAs. I got a 2 point something. I know I'm smarter than that, but I just made some silly decisions. No college is going to want me now. Is my life over? No. There's always a way around the system. Find a plan B. Plan C. What's done is done, but it's not the end of it all unless YOU make it that way. 

Move forward. Don't let your past decisions become your future. Find a paleoanthropologist or an archaeologist. Talk to them. Learn from them. So you don't end up getting your dream job right away, you're ALIVE. That in itself is a blessing. Just keep working hard at what you enjoy, and don't get so caught up in the results. Live your life! There is so much more to experience in this world. 

Instead of killing yourself in the flesh, kill the person inside you that sees the world as it does now. Let your mind be reborn in a different way, because your body might not get the chance to do that for sure. Obviously I can't change you, but hopefully I can influence your choice.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

You don't really have a reason to die. If you're a Tibetan monk protesting Chinese rule then, maybe, just maybe you might have a reason to set yourself on fire. But as it stands right now, you're considering ending your life on the basis of how your grades fared.

Your grades may or may not dictate how enjoyable the rest of your life is going to be, that solely depends on how important they are to you, but by killing yourself you are essentially denying yourself the right to enjoy what's left of it. Life could yet grant you something, but death offers you nothing. 

Your choice then, in this matter couldn't be more illogical. I suggest you temporarily extend your existence as a conscious bag of meat so that you may look for a better reason to die or perhaps even better, a reason to not die.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Just because you didn't go well enough to get your dream career does not mean your life is over. There's always a way in. Haven't you ever heard 'if there's a will, there's a way'? Please don't kill yourself, think of your family or friends and what they'll feel like when they find your dead body. I know it sounds harsh but you need to hear it, just think about it. It won't be only your life you'd be ending.


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

You don't. Your will to live is crap right now, you have to find something else to live for, another goal, or just keep trying to reach your actual goal. Hard work is the best way to reach your goal. Don't give up yet, if you end your life that's when you really fail. Screw your GPA, that means nothing, just keep trying.

Life is such a beautiful thing to waste that you'll never get back once you give up on it. Think about all the things that you'll miss just because had a bad time. It's not worth it. So think about the consequences.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been through alot of bullshit of myself, and survived stuff one usually died of. All I do now is scratching the rest of the remaining energy I have and walk on. Besides, suicide because of grades is kind of ridiculous. Retake some classes and give it another go. Not a big deal. Just takes more time and a bit more effort. Go and make something of yourself since everything else besides the grades seems alright. And try putting something else than grades in the center of your life. Get a dream or something, something that will give you reason to march on.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

A few things

+1 Red Panda. This so called friend isnt a friend. Drop her/him and anyone else like them.

Check out the links below. the hotline as well as the advice of some of our members


http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/119268-if-you-having-suicidal-thoughts.html


Right now you are in a deep and dark place, but there is light. Just hold on and get help ASAP.


Here is a link to famous people who didnt exactly have 4.0 gpas


http://www.onlinecollege.org/2010/02/16/50-famously-successful-people-who-failed-at-first/


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

annabk27 said:


> Yesterday, I stood on the edge of a platform but I was too afraid to jump onto the tracks. I'm planning to end my life because I am graduating from college next semester with a 2.5 GPA. My GPA was below 2.0 during my freshman and sophomore years, but I had a 3.8 during my senior year. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do now to change the past. I cry every second wishing that I could go back in time and do better in college. Now, I will never get a job or get into a Masters program. I won't be able to pursue my dream career as a paleoanthropologist or an archaeologist. I don't want to flip burgers for the rest of my life. How could I kill myself without feeling any pain? One of my friends told me to drink bleach, but I know that bleach burns the lungs and digestive system. Could anyone suggest some methods?


Well, thank God you are not jumping from the building! In town and on the street I live a guy killed himself jumping from a 30-floor high block of flats and he leaved so much mess (his head splattered everywhere) his family, friends and people who saw him get traumatized for entire life. I didn't saw the body but I can still remember blood on a pavement and something sticky in grass. Please, do not kill yourself because you will not only affect yourself but also people who love you. 

My mother also wanted to be an archaeologist but she didn't get on University because there was only THREE places for students. It was her dream job and yes, she was sad, but it didn't made her want to kill herself. 

Be strong, learn more and try again.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Life is very long and enjoyable. There are many opportunities that are currently open to you.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

"Everybody fails, the winner tries again."
_-me_


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

First of all, please don't kill yourself because of your grades. I quit college, I never got anything higher than some GCSE's, and I'm seriously one of the happiest people, ever. There are so many wonderful people, places, experiences and moments in life that will make you so much happier than any qualification ever could. 

Secondly, any person that tells you to drink bleach, is not your friend. Please do not spend time with people like them who are so negative that they are probably driving you to dark places like this. Do you have any family? Please talk to someone close to you about this and get some support, you are never alone in the universe. If you don't have anyone to talk to then you are more than welcome to message me, and I'm sure anyone else here would do the same for you.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

**First part removed lool***

Seriously though, don't kill yourself - that's just being a defeatist

Lots of people have shittier GPA and they're still alive and well


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

You could always do volunteer archeology work, to see if it's what you want. There are always many more people, in a much worse position.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Know this: the pain that you're feeling is TEMPORARY. Death is PERMINENT. Things WILL get better if you just have the courage to ride it out.

There is no painless, risk free way of killing yourself. You will probably wind up with some severe health problem or disability, if you are foolish enough to find out. See a shrink and talk to your parents about this. Do you have any idea, what killing yourself would do to them? It would totally destroy them and anyone else who cares about you.

You can always be a self-taught learner and retake those courses at a later date. No matter what you think; it's not final. University is not the only form of education out there; there are other ways of launching your dream career; you just have to look.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

annabk27 said:


> Yesterday, I stood on the edge of a platform but I was too afraid to jump onto the tracks. I'm planning to end my life because I am graduating from college next semester with a 2.5 GPA. My GPA was below 2.0 during my freshman and sophomore years, but I had a 3.8 during my senior year. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do now to change the past. I cry every second wishing that I could go back in time and do better in college. Now, I will never get a job or get into a Masters program. I won't be able to pursue my dream career as a paleoanthropologist or an archaeologist. I don't want to flip burgers for the rest of my life. How could I kill myself without feeling any pain? One of my friends told me to drink bleach, but I know that bleach burns the lungs and digestive system. Could anyone suggest some methods?


Well, I hope you're not already dead, and you read this post, because I've got some things to say.

There are options to go back to college and fill in what you missed, or to raise your grades. Or even to do it over again. Some people are well into their 30s and_ better off_ for it.

Maybe you'll flip burgers for awhile, or work at a clothing store, to earn some money while you go back to school, but if you don't want to do it for the rest of your life, you don't have to. 

I'm 27 and I've done a year in general foundations to get my highschool marks good enough to actually go to college, 2 years out of a 3 year course in Journalism. This means I didn't even finish. And then I did a year in art.

Technically, I could be flipping burgers for the rest of my life. Instead, I got to work as a kindergarten assistant, and because I do a lot of self-study, I may have opportunities with computers as well. I could also work in museums, or I could apply at a newspaper or radio station, if I actually lived in an English-speaking country.  The fact is, I moved to a country which doesn't speak English as a main language, which would really set the odds of working flipping burgers even _higher, _but I'm not. 

And I plan to go back to school and get a PhD. I don't even know the language yet. Am I naiive and idealistic? Probably. But, I'm still going to do it.
*
The most important thing I have to say to you: *

College isn't everything. People won't hire you based on college alone. Experience is everything. Connections you make through experiences are everything.

Take a break from school. Put effort into learning and making your experiences worthwhile in the fields you want to be in. You dream of being a paleoanthropologist or an archaelogist? Awesome. 

There are _tons _of volunteers at dig-sites. Did you know that? You don't even need an education to volunteer. You don't need college to live your dreams, at the core. 

Save up a lot of money, and start experiencing the fields first-hand. Then, go back to college if you want. Talk to school counselors and find out how to get it done, because ultimately, you can. You have the world in your hands, and you're still incredibly young. Nothing you do is ever wasted. That 3.8 GPA in your senior year means A LOT more than you're giving yourself credit for, and it reflects that to people who matter.

It says that you started out doing poorly, probably the learning curve from highschool, but then at the end you _soared. _So take that, and _use it, _my friend. Find out information, learn, and experience. 'Cause that's the most important thing.

I wish you good luck, and a long life of learning, and a joy in that learning.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

annabk27 said:


> Most employers ask for college transcripts and no one will hire someone who graduated with a 2.5 GPA. I would like to work for a museum, an archaeological research center, or a national park. I don't think I would be able to get an entry-level position.


Actually, you will find a lot of employers that literally just check to make sure your degree is legit and that's about it. I know for jobs I've applied for, they asked for school contact information so they could verify my degree. Then I got the job (and it wasn't some entry-level low paying job either. It was for a $50K+ a year job when I was 21 years old). Just hang in there and things will sort themselves out. You will have to work at it, but things will get better. See a psychologist ASAP to work out whatever you can and the bust your ass and eventually you will be rewarded. Also, bust the face of the so called "friend." Anyone who encourages someone to kill themselves for trivial stuff is pure evil.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Please get help from professionals, if you seriously are committed to hurting yourself. 

_I know you have already been banned on other forum(s) because of starting multiple "suicide" threads._ Even when posters have offered you much wise advice on how to cope or frame your situation, you continue to talk about killing yourself without taking any of it to heart. Many people have offered to help and get involved in your problem, but you continue to seek attention while avoiding the kind of input that could make a difference. Now you have come here to this forum, to repeat the cycle once again, with the same kind of sensational subject lines and without having made any headway against your issues. 

Obviously this strategy of posting on forums has not been helping you, nor are members equipped to deal with the kind of unhappiness you have been facing. 

If you are serious about your intent to self-harm and want to resolve your problems, I advise to enter a relationship with someone who is trained to handle these kinds of circumstances and can actually help you reframe your perspective so that you feel motivated to survive and resolve the issues you are facing. Please get professional help, to address the root issues.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope she's still alive...


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Although not quite related, helpx.net is a possible regrouping lead as a website that offers free volunteering opportunities with food and lodgings in exchange for labour once the very small premium account fee is paid. Knowing briefly people that have volunteered abroad in places like Hungary, Russia, the UK, Spain etc with one being a Californian, another being French and myself being English learning the basics of equine training of wild or partially domesticated horses in New Mexico, USA for a month... possibilities to consider.


----------



## teekhov (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you're going through this. But please listen. If you kill yourself now, one thing is certain: You'll never get a chance to get things right. There are many chances to make things better, if you keep working at it and believing in yourself. I've witnessed a few close people in my life fall into the depths of despair, and become suicidal. Yet in just a few years, their lives turned completely upside down, and they're now doing significantly better. Some have even become the most positive people I know. The point is, everything in life, whether it's the good or the bad, is only temporary. 

You say you ruined your college grades. Still, you're not a failure. Your worth as a human being surpasses your GPA. You're not a number. Of course you can't go back and change the past, but what's important is to ask yourself the following question: What can you do now and in the future to make things better? For one, if your resources - i.e., financial resources and time availability - permit, you can always redo a few courses. That you tried to do better is already something. If that doesn't work out, you can also try volunteering or getting internships in your field. Connect and talk to people. See your department and ask for advice. Do something. Anything. Just keep active and reach out. Don't focus too much on the outcome, just focus on the process; and soon, years from now, you'll find that you've arrived somewhere. Who knows, maybe that somewhere is what you had in mind, and even if it doesn't match up to your dreams, realize that it's still a far place from where you are now. That's something. And one day you'll be proud of yourself.


----------



## Snoopy (Jun 5, 2013)

Stop posting my problem lol. I'd say flipping burgers is not bad at all, you get to have free dinner every now and then (not everybody can eat burger lol) 

anddd...you get to see some nice colleagues 


Watch out for some idiotic stupid moronic blood thirsty vampires around you don't let them kill you because it makes no sense.

edit: I pick up language from this 'friend' of mine...Is he really a 'friend' or not I have no idea


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dear friend,*
_Sometimes things happen for a reason and sometimes it seems like a random twist of fate. The point is that something has indeed happened. Now you are facing the aftermath. How are you going to deal now that things are different? How can one moment change everything ? I don't know how or why it happens but, I do know that it happens._

_Right now you need a friend. You need a shoulder to cry on and someone to depend on. You need someone who won't let you down. You need the sense of something familiar and calming. You need a hug don't you?_

_Maybe you did something wrong and lost out. Maybe someone hurt you. Maybe something horrible happened and you had no control over it. I don't know what happened because, even though we have decided to be friends, I don't know you. I can tell you this. : Don't give up. You can make up for your mistakes. You can make up for your mistake. You can ask for forgiveness if you know you need to. You can also forgive someone that wronged you, even if they never ask to be forgiven. You see, forgiveness relieves a horrible weight on your mind and on your soul. Once you let that go, things always get better. You may also need to forgive yourself. Go on, you can do it. Keep trying to make things better and never, never, never give up!_

_Like I said before, sometimes things happen for a reason. Sometimes the reason isn't clear to us yet. Maybe there is a reason for your pain though. Hang on and find out. Here is what you do know: A total stranger is reaching out to you. A stranger cares enough to convince you that things can and will get better. This total stranger is me and I think of you as my friend, simply because you need one. You are not alone. Have some faith in yourself. I do._

_Trust your heart and your head. If you can make your heart and head work together to make a decision, you can't go wrong. You will be okay. Don't give up because you are important to this world. You may not think so and you may not know why yet. However, the good thing about time is that it gives us perspective on our life. Someday, you will find out why you are important to this world. You will know that you are here for a reason and that the world has as much to offer you as you have to offer it._

_Don't give up hope because you feel awful right now. Everyone has times in their life when they feel they have fallen in a great big hole and can't get out. You can get out though. Nothing is ever useless if you try to make it right again. Don't forget that tomorrow is another day but, it can never be a bright tomorrow if you refuse to see it. Sometimes you just need to trust that things will be okay again at some point. You simply need to deal with what life has handed you but, you don't have to do it alone. You can wait out this sadness and you can do something productive about it. Let your self shine like you were meant to and keep trying._

_I am telling you these words because I know how you feel and I care about you. I too have felt like I was at the end of my rope but, I didn't let go and I didn't give up on living. If you need to, take this letter to and print it out. This letter is meant for YOU. On the days when you feel like giving up, carry these words in your pocket and know that you will have a friend with you that cares. Brighter days are headed your way. Don't give up.

-HorrorHound

_








​


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Please do not take your life.
I have friends that took their lives- the aftermath is a never-ending hell of pain and suffering on the families.
I have been thru many of life's ups and downs. Every down I have been in has either taught me something or opened a door to something better in my life.
I'm not giving you a line of bullshit- I'm telling you the truth that ending your life is not the answer.
Some of us have to jump thru a few extra hurdles to realize our dreams ---------- it makes the attainment of said dreams that much sweeter.
Look at anyone great / famous in their field. Show me where they were PERFECT and never failed. You won't be able to. Small failings are the start of greatness. Giving up is not part of that.
Please friend me and PM me. I would love to chat with you more.
You have an entire future ahead of you. Stick around- what the hell- and see what unfolds. I'm sure very amazing things await you in your life. Life truly gets better- the older and wiser you become.

~Laguna


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Chamberlain (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there a way to know if OP is still alive?
Like, retrieve her IP, and contact the relevant authorities? (i.e the police so they can check on her?)


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> Please get help from professionals, if you seriously are committed to hurting yourself.
> 
> _I know you have already been banned on other forum(s) because of starting multiple "suicide" threads._ *Even when posters have offered you much wise advice on how to cope or frame your situation, you continue to talk about killing yourself without taking any of it to heart. *Many people have offered to help and get involved in your problem, but *you continue to seek attention* while avoiding the kind of input that could make a difference. Now you have come here to this forum, to repeat the cycle once again, with the same kind of sensational subject lines and without having made any headway against your issues.
> 
> ...


This.

Do not make a permanent decision based on a temporary situation.


----------

